# Networking



## club_pranay (Sep 2, 2004)

hey Techiez! please help!!
see i want to setup a home network for sharing internet connection, and resources. 

Machine1 -> P4 1.8Ghz, 256mb DDR, intel865gv chipset motherboard and *2 lan cards*. On WINXP PRO

Machine2 -> P2 650Mhz, 128 + 32 mb SDRAM, Lan Card. On WIN 98SE

I have a internet connection from "Cyberoam 24 online" having a static IP (172.16.abc.abc). DNS server 172.16.0.1, gateway 172.16.0.1, Disabled "wins" on cat5 cable. i have this on machine 1.

now is it possiable to connect the two lan cards for sharing internet connection, and resources?
if yes then how? i have the cross wire cat5 cable.
please provide the settings for *Machine1 as host and Machine2 as client*


----------



## theraven (Sep 2, 2004)

METHOD 1 : connect ur net to the p4 rig
next get a criss cross cable from somewhere for a direct connection between the 2 rigs
on ur p4 choose the lan card which u are using for ur home LAN network .. go into its properties .. goto tcp/ip properties ... then advance ... click "share this computers net connection" 
that computers ip will automatically be set as 192.168.0.1
on ur other rig choose the lan cards settings ... again tcp/ip properties ...
set the ip address on this machine as 192.168.0.2
and u should be up and running for net and resource sharing

METHOD 2: if ur net doesnt work this way ... ( bcus of win 98 on the second comp .. u can setup a proxy server .... get the software avirt gateway since it helps u set up a transparent proxy ...
if this is the case let me know .. i shall explain the terms and the procedures

METHOD 3: after creating the lan connection and ur net still doesnt work
goto network connections ... and choose the 2 lan connections ( net and hom lan) ... and click bridge connections .. this way the 2 connections act as one .. this is definitely the last option .. and again lemme know for more details


----------



## pag_floyd (Sep 3, 2004)

I have a similar problem....

got 2 PCs using ICS ........  

the host comp. is connected to LAN (internet) connection with ip address 
xxx.xx.xx.xx .......... the client comp. is assigned an ip like 192.168.x.xx

now prob. is how to view shared files on client comp. from some other comp. on LAN , b'cos if somebody types. \\xxx.xx.xx.xx, then shared files of HOST comp. r scene......... 

but the client comp.is able to access the LAN and net.


----------



## cooljeba (Sep 3, 2004)

m8's never ever give ur ip address on a public forum. Edit your post pag_floyd
btw: the best proxy to connect 2 sys on a lan to internet is naviscope it's damn easy to do it 
and club_pranay soon u gonna get a cool new avatar from team digit 
..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## theraven (Sep 3, 2004)

did u try \\192.168.x.x ??


----------



## theraven (Sep 3, 2004)

apart from the fact uve set ur network wrong
ur host machine is on a class B network ... ur client is on a class C network
will explain later ... the point being make sure the IP address of ur LAN cards start with something similar
like i said 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.0.2
again the first IP is automatic on the host connected to the net.. cuz for internet sharing windows need to automatically assign this address
IP address of ur net connection is not required ...just make sure the lan cards u use for ur network have these numbers right


----------



## pag_floyd (Sep 4, 2004)

my problem is... how do i share the folders on client comp. so that they r visilble to other comps. on LAN


----------



## theraven (Sep 4, 2004)

dude just read what i wrote again
if u cant access usin the ip address of the client directly
then change the ip settings according to what i said. . cuz ur runnin pcs on different network classes .. that could be a problem ..
if this still persists after this then post again .... we'll think of something


----------



## whistler (Sep 5, 2004)

*Added...*

Also check if the pc which is going to be accessed have got NetBEUI installed...
ONE THING TO BE ASKED....HOW TO ADD AN AVTAAR TO MY NAME?


----------



## theraven (Sep 5, 2004)

search 
ppl have asked this many times 
anyways upload the image u want 9 less than 6kb and 80x80 pixels max) to a free hosting site ..
like www.photobucket.com
there it'll give u all the lonks u require
a direct link
an html code
and a bb code
copy the bbcode to ur clip board
edit ur profile
and paste it where it asks for the url for ur avatar .. and ur up ..


----------



## whistler (Sep 5, 2004)

*U rulez !!*

thnx raven..
now some techncal one..
i have got the ISO[700MB] of Suse 9.0. do i have to burn it to install or is there ny other way round like in redhat and mandrake?


----------



## theraven (Sep 5, 2004)

u have to burn it
use nero or any other cd writing software
then boot from it


----------



## aadipa (Sep 5, 2004)

theraven said:
			
		

> goto network connections ... and choose the 2 lan connections ( net and hom lan) ... and click bridge connections



that is the best way.

i ran whole cable net on such system using win 2000 when out 24Online server was down.  Even Elitecore (24Online software developers) suggested same thing.


----------



## club_pranay (Sep 14, 2004)

*Thanx a lot!!!*

hey buddies! thanx a lot!!! now i have working home network, which i got expanded to my neighbours(using hub). now that's what i call a real "Network Neighborhood"


----------

